# Euskara: Haizea



## LucíaV

Hola,
Tengo un par de dudas con "Haizea" (como nombre propio):

- Hasta donde sé, es nombre femenino y "Haize", masculino. ¿Esto es así? ¿Puede ser "Haize" también nombre femenino?

- Sobre la pronunciación: ¿La "h" se aspira? ¿La "z" es como la "z" del castellano o es un sonido sibilante? ¿La pronunciación de una y otra depende de las zonas?

Gracias de antemano por la ayuda.
Saludos


----------



## konomashii

Yo tenia entendido que no hay genero en el euskera,
y si, la z en euskera es una s silbante alargada, y como 
tu dices imagino que variara dependiendo de las zonas


----------



## LucíaV

Gracias por tu respuesta konomashii.
Yo también tenía entendido que en el euskera no hay distinción de géneros. Sin embargo, he visto que "haize" es "viento" en castellano y, por otro lado, parece que "Haizea" es un nombre que se pone a niñas. De ahí mi pregunta.


----------



## yujuju

Haizea (aunque una vez he oído también Haize) es nombre de chica.
No tiene nada que ver a qué género corresponda esta palabra en castellano, como decís en euskera no hay género y, de hecho, esa "-a" del final no es más que el artículo y NO una manera de cambiar la palabra a femenino como en castellano.

Sobre la pronunciación: 
-La "h" solo se aspira en el País Vasco francés. 
- La "z" se pronuncia con un sonido diferente al de la "s", siendo más agudo y no pronunciado con la punta de la lengua (apical; como la "s" española) sino un poco más atrás (laminal). Sin embargo en la parte de Vizcaya las dos se pronuncian como la "s".


----------



## LucíaV

Muchísimas gracias. ¡Dudas resueltas!
Saludos


----------



## xruiz18

Tienes razón, Lucía. _Euskaltzaindia_ (La Academia de la Lengua Vasca) dice que Haize es nombre masculino, mientras que Haizea es femenino:
http://www.euskaltzaindia.net/index.php?option=com_eoda&Itemid=204〈=es&view=izenak

Sin embargo, esto no tiene nada que ver con que los nombres comunes en euskera no tengan género gramatical. 

Sobre la pronunciación de la "z", yo diría que se parece más a la "s" francesa que a la española, si esto te ayuda...


----------



## yujuju

Si lo dice Euskaltzaindia así será, pero luego en la práctica yo personalmente no conozco ningún Haize, y, extrañamente, sí una chica llamada así. 

Haizea, sin embargo, es totalmente común.


----------



## illerdi

Yo tampoco conozco a ninguna chica llamada Haize. Pero conozco a un chico llamado Haizea...


----------



## Makser

Lo de los nombres en euskera actualmente es algo imposible de distinguir.  Soy profesor de alumnos euskaldunes (llevo 23 años, con una media de 125 alumnos por curso y la mayoría de ellos tienen nombre euskaldun) y he visto de todo. Yo también he conocido un chico llamado Haizea y he visto chicas que tenían nombres que yo siempre había pensado que eran solo para chicos. Pero hoy día cualquier cosa es posible: Zigor, Harriet, Zuhaitz, Zidor, Iraultza e incluso Zabor (increible pero cierto)

Un saludo


----------



## xruiz18

Perdonad por insistir pero si dais un vistazo a la pagina web de _Euskaltzaindia_ (http://www.euskaltzaindia.net/index...emid=204&catid=85&id=253&lang=es&view=article) puede que os llevéis algunas sorpresas. Makser, dices que “hoy en día todo es posible”. Todo lo contario, desde hace unos cuantos años Euskaltzaindia ha normativizado los nombres de pila. Existe una norma para la distinción de sexo y la legislación vigente tampoco permite imponer nombres considerados no dignos e indecorosos (_Aker, Ordots, Ozpin, Zakar_…). Respecto a otros nombres que mencionabas, por ejemplo _Zigor_ es un nombre medieval, e _Iraultza_ ‘revolución’ es un nombre que en distintos idiomas se puso de moda en Europa a principios del siglo XX. Tus alumnos, Makser, deben de haber nacido antes de que esta norma fuera vigente, pero hoy en día no está permitido llamarle _Haizea_ a un niño.


----------

